

Lessons for Consumer-Focused Startups (from Accel Venture Partners) - joshwa
http://www.scribd.com/doc/196036/178375296TheElusiveGreatConsumerExperience

======
bls
Just like everything on scribd, this would be much better as an HTML document.

------
tx
Jesus... what's up with reinventing the wheel? Just use a normal HTML, for
god's sake: we are people, not printers. I already developed a habit of
skipping PDFs while surfing, now I'll need to start avoiding links to scribd.

Why work so hard to make your product worse?

------
msiegel
I agree: overnight success may be programmed over a weekend, but it also has
to be grown with care like a garden.

I've heard "buy some customers" a few times myself, and while it's possible
for me to think like that, who as a customer would want to be treated that
way? Not me. This article is an excellent, level-headed summary.

-Matt

